# A good production name ideas?



## DayDaysTech

im a video editor/motion graphics/graphics and cant think of a good production name.

any ideas?


----------



## kilonox

Like your "company" name? Or a name for a project?


----------



## DayDaysTech

kilonox said:


> Like your "company" name? Or a name for a project?


company name


----------



## kilonox

Day of Days Productions


----------



## DayDaysTech

sounds OK not really looking for my name as a company name


----------



## ebackhus

Mine is "One-Room Studios" since everything I do comes from one room.


----------



## DayDaysTech

ebackhus said:


> Mine is "One-Room Studios" since everything I do comes from one room.


lol i like that

anyone know any other good names?


----------



## krazydj6969

It's kinda funny looking into production names. Like mark walburge name is hole in one. I think u should take what ur passionate about honestly


----------



## Laxer

krazydj6969 said:


> It's kinda funny looking into production names. Like mark walburge name is hole in one. I think u should take what ur passionate about honestly


I will second this, Your name should be personal and define YOU!


----------

